# File Upload erst nach Prüfung



## hdi (6. Apr 2009)

Hey, ich möchte den Client ein File auf den Server laden lassen. Allerdings ist die Grösse des Files beschränkt. Das dumme ist nun, dass ich das vorher nicht abfragen kann (nicht weiss, wie). D.h. wenn jmd 100MB hochladen will, werden erst alle 100, (zumindest aber mal 5MB) hochgeladen, und dann kommt erst die Fehlermeldung.
Wie kann ich von vornherein wissen wie groß die Datei ist? Bei einer Desktop Applikation hab ich ja Zugriff auf das System des Users. Muss ich das in diesem Fall auch machen? Wenn ja... wie am besten? Ich kenne mich mit EE leider noch überhaupt nicht gut aus...

Danke schön


----------



## gex (6. Apr 2009)

Mit purem HTML ist dies Client seitig nicht zu bewerkstelligen, dies nicht zuletzt auf den Security Prinzipien, welche die
Browser verfolgen.

Scheinbar gibt es aber über Silverlight oder andere Plugins (Flash, ActiveX) Möglichkeiten dazu:
Simple Upload with Progress (Custom Validation)

Aber ehrlich gesagt halte ich das für keine gute Idee.


----------



## hdi (6. Apr 2009)

Danke schonmal für das Bsp. Aber keiner sagt dass es pures HTML sein soll. Wenn das mit JavaScript geht, auch gerne. Die Seite hat eh genug JS-Stuff, also das ist sowieso ein Muss. Ausserdem liegt mein kompletter Inhalt nicht in HTMLs, sondern JSPs, also ich könnte auch Java nutzen falls das geht.


----------



## gex (7. Apr 2009)

JSP ist Serverseitig und generiert in deinem Fall wohl auch HTML. 

Mit purem HTML meinte ich natürlich HTML + JS + CSS + Images, halt den üblichen web stack.

Mit JavaScript kommst du jedoch nicht an dein FileSystem ran, da der Browser Zugriffe darauf nicht zulässt, wäre ja sicherheitstechnisch fatal.

Übrigens hat man das schon mehrmals gefragt, hier wieder ein Versuch via ActiveX...
Check file size with Javascript - bytes.

Ohne third party plugin, liste diese natürlich gerne nochmals auf, Flash, Silverlight, ActiveX, Java (Applets) gehts nicht.


----------



## hdi (7. Apr 2009)

Vielen Dank :toll:


----------

